# Why do we have to speak English?



## Spanky (2004 Február 9)

Why do we have to speak English?

An officer in the U.S. Naval reserve was attending a conference that

included admirals from both the U.S. Navy and the French Navy. At a

cocktail reception, he found himself in a small group that included

personnel from both navies

.

The French admiral started complaining that whereas Europeans learned

many languages, Americans learned only English. He then asked "Why is

it that we have to speak English in these conferences rather than you

speak French?"


Without hesitating, the American Admiral replied, "Maybe it's because

the Brits, Canadians, Aussies and Americans arranged it so you would

not have to speak in German."

The group became silent.


----------



## goyo (2004 Február 9)




----------



## mokuska1984 (2010 Augusztus 3)

we should speak only spanish.


----------



## BSzajnik (2010 Augusztus 17)

LOL Well, you don't have to... it's your choice.


----------



## kinggil (2011 Január 2)

lol


----------



## willow_1843 (2011 Január 4)




----------



## dungdung23 (2011 Január 5)

we should speak only Magyarul


----------



## Arpiprimas (2011 Március 13)

mokuska1984 írta:


> we should speak only spanish.


 
Tienes razon!


----------



## beljas (2011 Március 14)

no offense, but it is the most dominant language, british royal navy was dominant for centuries


----------



## mancikukac (2011 Március 27)

The English is in vogue, but it will pass away in future.


----------



## 1978leonkennedy (2011 Április 4)

it has a strange taste the best language in the world


----------



## agata_2000 (2011 Április 5)

due to all the collonialism...


----------



## boicho (2011 November 13)

Someday all of us will have to speak Chinese ... They'll take over the world


----------



## Hurkoa (2012 Január 7)

Sure, or Indian


----------



## Tibor55 (2012 Január 10)

Because english language is communicating people all over the world. That is my opinion.


----------



## FLOUFUN (2012 Február 3)

It's easy


----------



## Anobes (2012 Március 13)




----------



## ariedam (2012 Május 27)

we have too, otherwise is a bit difficult to speak between countrys. I heard the french people doesnt like much to speak english  :--: dont know if is true...


----------



## oliyboty (2012 Május 27)

FLOUFUN írta:


> It's easy



Is It easy???  In my opinion is it a difficult language, because I hate this language, but I must learn because this is very important...


----------



## baggins (2012 Május 27)

I like learn included learn languages. So many language so many people said my father when I was young. Now I am almost sixty and I can speak English, German, Slovak, and a little bit Japanish language. I get many benefit my language knowledge day by day.


----------



## ariedam (2012 Május 27)

True! in my opinion more language better benefits, is always important to know more and more about languages. I would like very much to speak french, and i am very sad to not know how to speak the french language, in fact I am learning it but is not so easy.


----------



## alice_wonderland (2012 Október 15)

Ha! I also trying to learn French, which is difficult with how they seems to speak with their nose (joke). Well, I find it fascinating. 

Ow I seems to got out of topic. 
See, hmm we speak english because it's what the dominant country like U.S.A or G.Britain spoke.


----------



## Livike4 (2015 Január 22)

it's an international language
it's spoken all over the world


----------



## Raktajino (2015 Február 12)

The greatest gift my parents ever gave me was the send me to english school. I was born from immigrants who landed in Quebec in the fifties. They could have sent me to french school, but decided that english was best. I also learned french from courses given at the english school. I speak three languages. English became the single most important language to appreciate movies, music, literature, etc.. etc. Let me give you an example, I could not imagine watching a Arnold Schwarzenegger movie dubbed in french and missing his heavy accent. Certainly i could have lived without english, but boy am i happy i speak it.


----------



## Raktajino (2015 Február 12)

One more thing, this may be the most important. The job opportunities because i'm bilingual french/english. Just french and i would have been limited, but with english, i could do just about anything i wanted, not only here but anywhere.

Why do we have to speak English? The more you know, the better it is.
You don't have to speak it, but if you do, the planet is yours.

Why do we have to speak English? Sorry if i keep coming back to this question. Let's ask the question a different way.
Why NOT speak English ?
I live in Quebec. Seems like speaking english here offends some people.
Désolé mais je ne comprends pas ! Looks like some are content with knowing less.


----------



## betonflex (2015 Május 2)

speak only russia


----------



## darkquail (2017 Január 14)

lol


----------



## HaroldKing (2017 Március 19)

darkquail írta:


> lol


Sorry but I do not understand you: What is "lol"? What is so lol in your eyes?


----------



## Torkos Béla (2017 Július 12)

English is a must today. My father was wise and had the right perspective of the future when he suggested I should study English as a main subject in Hungary. This provides a living here, though you have to work hard. But still.
Of course, the reason for English to have attained this role lies in tremendous colonisation. By today we have forgotten of the otherwise clever idea of the Chech Zamenhoff who created Esperanto.
We have to accept reality, which may change, but it is unlikely. I hope not in the way that the Chinese or Indians take over the lead in the world and obtrude their languages (how many?) on everybody on the planet.

English is beautiful, but Americans deteriorate it, they choose the simplest way to express their ideas, which leads to the simplification of the language. The language thus loses much of its beauty. I could give examples.
English poetry is joy to read, but it will never touch the heart of a Hungarian like many poems of Arany, Tompa (about expats) etc.


----------



## Torkos Béla (2017 Július 12)

I get lost among the forums, somebody was asking for a logical, understandable English grammar, which is compact and comprehensive. Very unmodestly I repeat my offer here for my grammar.


----------



## Torkos Béla (2017 Július 12)

Although I have uploaded this grammar several times, if I search for it in the Search offer it can never be found. I do not know why. What should I write in the square space to find it?


----------



## phoenyx (2017 Július 19)

Torkos Béla írta:


> Although I have uploaded this grammar several times, if I search for it in the Search offer it can never be found. I do not know why. What should I write in the square space to find it?


It is true, I checked it.
I think, you choosed a very usual title for it.
Excuse me please, for my poor English...
But I have downloaded your Morzsák, and I hope so, it can make easier the English grammar for me.
Thank you for your upload


----------



## FLAMINGO (2018 Február 24)

Torkos Béla írta:


> Although I have uploaded this grammar several times, if I search for it in the Search offer it can never be found. I do not know why. What should I write in the square space to find it?


The search function works only on posts but nor on the attachments neither between hide tags.
So, when you upload something, you should describe the attachment in the post exactly (Name, writer, object...)


----------

